# Calling Then Canceling (SFO)



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride. 

I was told by the other uber driver the guy who cancelled didn't want to pick me up because it's not worth his time since I live 10 miles away.

Is this allowed? The whole pickup process took 35 minutes because the first guy who didn't want to pick me up waited to tell me could not do it. How do I report this the next time this happens again?

Also, if I give someone a bad review would they know it's from me? I don't normally give someone a bad review but if you look like you sleep in your car and you can't clean your trunk so my bags can fit then you shouldn't be picking people up. 

I understand the driver is using his own vehicle, but why uber if your so picky about the distance. It's not like they are delivering pizzas for a $3-$5 tip.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh my...


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride.
> 
> ...


If you give a driver a bad review or even email a complaint in, no they won't know it's you. On your trip there should be a help button where you can contact uber.

Unfortunately I've seen drivers do this many times. They say we're independent contractors so we can choose to only do rides that are profitable. Drivers will defend that stance until their last breath. Apparently uber allows them to do this because I have yet to see any of the drivers that I know do this frequently gone or complain about it. I did hear of one who got an email about his cancellation rate being too high but that's it.

I have the very unpopular opinion that we knew what the gif was when we signed up. It's basically a slot machine. Sometimes you hit a big payout, other times not. Personally I do the runs the rest of the drivers seem to pass on. I hear all the time how drivers cancelled or asked them to cancel and I'm the (insert number here) driver they've gotten. Short runs almost always put me in a position to stack up a few more short runs or in a spot to nab a long one. Maybe it's luck as I'm told. Maybe it's a reward for treating the pax like I would want someone to treat me.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride.
> 
> ...


I think you report it the same way as you report a delayed plane departure for a mechanical issue. I find it hard to believe that the 2nd Uber driver knew exactly why the first driver cancelled on you. Reporting an unethical tactic without proof is unethical in itself. He could of really had a flat. And why didn't you just grab a taxi with no wait after the first driver cancelled on you?


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

You get what you pay for, 2 years ago you would not have had this problem. The issue with cutting rates below bus fares is you get drivers who will cherry pick rides or you get a low quality driver. Unfortunately the customer service based drivers and nice clean cars are few and far between when those drivers no longer feel they can turn a profit.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Boricua415 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride.
> 
> ...


What do expect with cheap fares?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Taxi's won't roll for 10 miles.
Even uber black might say nope.

FIFO cue is to blame.


----------



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

I hear people saying you get what you pay for and what do you expect. I find this funny because I thought the whole purpose of uber was for people to make extra money using their own cars. If people start using taxis again then there wouldn't be any ubers and lyfts. Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.
I don't know if the driver was lying or not, there is no way to tell as of now. If people were able to leave reviews and we can read them on those who cancelled then we would be able to see a trend. 
So far I had three bad experience with uber drivers but the rest have been great. 
I always give 5 stars to those that clean their cars because I know they take pride in their work. 
Honestly I couldn't use my car to drive people around because most people don't have respect for others people stuff, so my hat goes off to you.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> I hear people saying you get what you pay for and what do you expect. I find this funny because I thought the whole purpose of uber was for people to make extra money using their own cars. If people start using taxis again then there wouldn't be any ubers and lyfts. Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.
> I don't know if the driver was lying or not, there is no way to tell as of now. If people were able to leave reviews and we can read them on those who cancelled then we would be able to see a trend.
> So far I had three bad experience with uber drivers but the rest have been great.
> I always give 5 stars to those that clean their cars because I know they take pride in their work.
> Honestly I couldn't use my car to drive people around because most people don't have respect for others people stuff, so my hat goes off to you.


Drive below speed limit to scam you. You sound like a paranoid cheapskate!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> I hear people saying you get what you pay for and what do you expect. I find this funny because I thought the whole purpose of uber was for people to make extra money using their own cars. If people start using taxis again then there wouldn't be any ubers and lyfts. Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.
> I don't know if the driver was lying or not, there is no way to tell as of now. If people were able to leave reviews and we can read them on those who cancelled then we would be able to see a trend.
> So far I had three bad experience with uber drivers but the rest have been great.
> I always give 5 stars to those that clean their cars because I know they take pride in their work.
> Honestly I couldn't use my car to drive people around because most people don't have respect for others people stuff, so my hat goes off to you.


Do you tip your Uber drivers as well? Can't pay the bills with 5 stars.


----------



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> Do you tip your Uber drivers as well? Can't pay the bills with 5 stars.


Didn't know I was suppose to tip, there's no option for a tip and I don't carry cash on me.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Pax shouldn't be able to register or even read this site.


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

It's a service industry, so you tip. And don't tell me the BS that Uber said there's no tipping, use common sense already. How do you think the price is half (or less) of a taxi? Someone's getting screwed, that's how.

And no other passengers will ever see your review either, this isn't ebay.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Didn't know I was suppose to tip, there's no option for a tip and I don't carry cash on me.


A tip is not included is the fare and it cost less than a taxi so common sense should be to tip


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Didn't know I was suppose to tip, there's no option for a tip and I don't carry cash on me.


You're being provided a service, do you tip taxi drivers, bartenders, waiters/waitresses, delivery drivers, or the person who styles your hair? You're claim of ignorance doesn't fly here.


----------



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

Maybe you as the drivers should bring up the option to add a tip to the app.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Maybe you as the drivers should bring up the option to add a tip to the app.


Feigned ignorance isn't a good look on you. Uber refuses.

Maybe you as a TIPPING person should be using Lyft instead of Uber.


----------



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> You're being provided a service, do you tip taxi drivers, bartenders, waiters/waitresses, delivery drivers, or the person who styles your hair? You're claim of ignorance doesn't fly here.


Not everyone carries cash on them.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Not everyone carries cash on them.


Ok Mr Troll, go back to whence you came.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Pax shouldn't be able to register or even read this site.


Yes they should, there's only so many drivers on this forum that we can bash and have fun with. And we just heard it from the horses mouth "Didn't know I was suppose to tip". Just like I didn't know I was suppose to wipe my butt after I took a dump. Some things in life/culture are inherent. Evidently gratitude is not one of them with this pax.


----------



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> Feigned ignorance isn't a good look on you. Uber refuses.
> 
> Maybe you as a TIPPING person should be using Lyft instead of Uber.


Wow you just keep throwing blows at me on here! Now I see why your stuck on the tip thing because you don't get tips. I take it uber is your only source of income?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Time to ignore the troll


----------



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> Ok Mr Troll, go back to whence you came.


A troll is someone who starts stuff on forums. I had questions you attacked me because your not getting tips for being an ahole.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boricua415 said:


> Funny coming from a smoked out skin head!


LOL, quick heads up -_ that's not really the poster's photo_ - it's an avatar. In this case, it's a shot of Robert De Niro acting in the 1970s classic movie Taxi Driver.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.


I'm going to give you a little lesson in the fare for hire business. I've been in this business 16 years. First off a taxi meter is a distance OR time meter, not both. Usually if a taxi is traveling less then 11 mph the meter goes from charging you dollar per distance only to dollar for time only. With TNC's (Transportation Network Companies) like Uber and Lyft the charge is always a constant distance AND time. Let's say for example Uber is $1.30 a mile and $.30 a minute. It takes two minutes in city traffic to drive a mile. So that mile just cost you $1.90. So unless your taxi driver was constantly traveling less than 11 mph there is no way to milk you on the time charge. And speaking of scammers, have you ever rode in an Uber with a surge of over 4? That mile now becomes $6.40.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm going to give you a little lesson in the fare for hire business. I've been in this business 16 years. First off a taxi meter is a distance OR time meter, not both. Usually if a taxi is traveling less then 11 mph the meter goes from charging you dollar per distance only to dollar for time only. With TNC's (Transportation Network Companies) like Uber and Lyft the charge is always a constant distance AND time. Let's say for example Uber is $1.30 a mile and $.30 a minute. It takes two minutes in city traffic to drive a mile. So that mile just cost you $1.90. So unless your taxi driver was constantly traveling less than 11 mph there is no way to milk you on the time charge. And speaking of scammers, have you ever rode in an Uber with a surge of over 4? That mile now becomes $6.40.


I have given a ride at 1.86 with a 6x surge and was tipped $25


----------



## Boricua415 (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks like I came to the wrong place to ask my questions. I will just contact the uber office in San Francisco. I cant believe there are so many angery uber drivers on here. 
If you guys are so angry doing this then why do it! People on here complain about not being able to put food on the table and not getting tips. If this is your only source of income then your in the wrong business. Also, you speak of the other person of being ignorant like your all high and mighty with higher education. Are you putting yourself trough medical school or are you just an idiot driving for a living. 
I have a low tolerance arguing with a bunch of coward losers who can't find a real job. 
No wonder why uber drivers are getting knocked out, a bunch of complaining *****es you are.

Good luck with the ubering career! 
You can reply all you want I am not going to read it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boricua415 said:


> Looks like I came to the wrong place to ask my questions. I will just contact the uber office in San Francisco. I cant believe there are so many angery uber drivers on here.
> If you guys are so angry doing this then why do it! People on here complain about not being able to put food on the table and not getting tips. If this is your only source of income then your in the wrong business. Also, you speak of the other person of being ignorant like your all high and mighty with higher education. Are you putting yourself trough medical school or are you just an idiot driving for a living.
> I have a low tolerance arguing with a bunch of coward losers who can't find a real job.
> No wonder why uber drivers are getting knocked out, a bunch of complaining *****es you are.
> ...


LOL


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Looks like I came to the wrong place to ask my questions. I will just contact the uber office in San Francisco. I cant believe there are so many angery uber drivers on here.
> If you guys are so angry doing this then why do it! People on here complain about not being able to put food on the table and not getting tips. If this is your only source of income then your in the wrong business. Also, you speak of the other person of being ignorant like your all high and mighty with higher education. Are you putting yourself trough medical school or are you just an idiot driving for a living.
> I have a low tolerance arguing with a bunch of coward losers who can't find a real job.
> No wonder why uber drivers are getting knocked out, a bunch of complaining *****es you are.
> ...


FOH!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> The whole pickup process took 35 minutes because the first guy who didn't want to pick me up waited to tell me could not do it. How do I report this the next time this happens again?


So you waited 35 min just to get picked up... oh my ... you could have walked at least 2 miles in those 35 min, bags and all and taken the bus the rest of the way....
Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> I thought the whole purpose of uber was for people to make extra money using their own cars.


Says who?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> I hear people saying you get what you pay for and what do you expect. I find this funny because I thought the whole purpose of uber was for people to make extra money using their own cars. If people start using taxis again then there wouldn't be any ubers and lyfts. Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.
> I don't know if the driver was lying or not, there is no way to tell as of now. If people were able to leave reviews and we can read them on those who cancelled then we would be able to see a trend.
> So far I had three bad experience with uber drivers but the rest have been great.
> I always give 5 stars to those that clean their cars because I know they take pride in their work.
> Honestly I couldn't use my car to drive people around because most people don't have respect for others people stuff, so my hat goes off to you.


Bottom line, people like you DO NOT belong in taxis or Uber. They belong in whatever public transportation your city offers.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Looks like I came to the wrong place to ask my questions. I will just contact the uber office in San Francisco. I cant believe there are so many angery uber drivers on here.
> If you guys are so angry doing this then why do it! People on here complain about not being able to put food on the table and not getting tips. If this is your only source of income then your in the wrong business. Also, you speak of the other person of being ignorant like your all high and mighty with higher education. Are you putting yourself trough medical school or are you just an idiot driving for a living.
> I have a low tolerance arguing with a bunch of coward losers who can't find a real job.
> No wonder why uber drivers are getting knocked out, a bunch of complaining *****es you are.
> ...


Customer service for uber is terrible you will not get very far. 
Good luck being a jackass, take a bus next time


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> FOH!


F*** off Hoe?


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Drive below speed limit to scam you. You sound like a paranoid cheapskate!


Looks like someone never took a taxi before...


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Looks like I came to the wrong place to ask my questions. I will just contact the uber office in San Francisco. I cant believe there are so many angery uber drivers on here.
> If you guys are so angry doing this then why do it! People on here complain about not being able to put food on the table and not getting tips. If this is your only source of income then your in the wrong business. Also, you speak of the other person of being ignorant like your all high and mighty with higher education. Are you putting yourself trough medical school or are you just an idiot driving for a living.
> I have a low tolerance arguing with a bunch of coward losers who can't find a real job.
> No wonder why uber drivers are getting knocked out, a bunch of complaining *****es you are.
> ...


It's the internet, bro. A harsh environment filled with high level keyboard warriors. On this site, the ones to watch out for are the "Well-known Member"s. They train long and hard everyday. Some say they've been typing away for decades. You have to take everything you read on this site with a grain of salt

Anyways... You should've known that all, mostly all, Uber drivers are low end people. It's a job you can get hired for without a resume or any background skills. Like you've noticed already, most people on this forum are constantly pissed off from leaving their bed until they return back. You will know what I mean if you visit the rideshare waiting lot at any airport.

But to answer your question on the driver having the flat tire... he was BSing you. I, along with other drivers, do the same thing. My popular text is "I just witnessed an accident and have to call the cops". It's a popular tactic to avoid picking up a trip you accepted because of an guaranteed, too far or just simply don't feel like it. Also, to avoid canceling for the driver. What can you do? Nothing. You could report the driver, but won't do anything, I think. Just request someone else, that scenario rarely happens. GLHF


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Taxi meter runs the same regardless of speed... That comment literally gave me cancer.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> F*** off Hoe?


Lmao!

Nah, F*** outta here!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Taxi's won't roll for 10 miles.
> Even uber black might say nope.
> 
> FIFO cue is to blame.


Wrong......absolutely Wrong I'm a taxi and for me 10 miles is about $25 I'll do it.....everyday.....all day long......and twice on Sunday


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Boricua415 said:


> I hear people saying you get what you pay for and what do you expect. I find this funny because I thought the whole purpose of uber was for people to make extra money using their own cars. If people start using taxis again then there wouldn't be any ubers and lyfts. Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.
> I don't know if the driver was lying or not, there is no way to tell as of now. If people were able to leave reviews and we can read them on those who cancelled then we would be able to see a trend.
> So far I had three bad experience with uber drivers but the rest have been great.
> I always give 5 stars to those that clean their cars because I know they take pride in their work.
> Honestly I couldn't use my car to drive people around because most people don't have respect for others people stuff, so my hat goes off to you.


So taxi drivers "expect" tips? You're a cheap, non-tipping customer, in other words?

Do you realise that a huge portion of current drivers are actually hoping and praying that Uber DOES fold? The concept is great, but the rates are too low. Now that the idea is out there other companies could step in if they didn't have to compete with companies that consider their drivers disposable.

You DO get what you pay for. Mcdonalds stays in business with shitty food and often shitty service because it's cheap. But I bet you don't go.in there expecting a steak dinner for $3, do you? So why do you expect it from Uber?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Boricua415 said:


> Maybe you as the drivers should bring up the option to add a tip to the app.


If Uber listened to anything the drivers said the rates would be at least twice what they are. If you've read anything of this forum you know saying that is a bullshit excuse for you not to put not tipping on yourself.

I have a card reader as do many drivers. I hear the no cash BS all the time and when I tell the rider I have a reader they still don't tip most of the time. It's feigned ignorance from cheapskates.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Boricua415 said:


> I take it uber is your only source of income?


Whether true or not, how is that relevant? The excuse my mother was given in the 60s for why the men working next to her in the factory made twice as much was that she "didn't need the money like the men did."

Whether the pay received is needed or not is beside the point. It should be decent regardless.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.


What the hell?........who is this clown?.....I don't know if you know this or not but let me enlighten you on the aspect of taxi meters..I am a taxi driver....and so are a few other well known members of this message board and they will back me up on this Twofiddymile is one.....ANOTHER UBER DRIVER is another.....but anyway the way a taxi meter works is primarily it tracks mileage only........and if driver drives below 12 miles an hour or at stop sign or stoplight or in very heavy traffic that is the ONLY time it switches to tracking by time once car goes back above 12 miles an hour.....then it STOPS tracking by time and switches back to tracking by miles only......so unless you have Avery very slow driver primarily meters tracks by miles..........and "EXPECT" tips?.......hmmmm that's NOT the case it is just common practice that most people DO tip taxi drivers......why? Good question......but we taxi drivers are regulated....(rules to follow if you don't know what regulated means)...and if we don't follow regulations we lost the right to drive the Taxi..........UBER/Lyft neither one of them are regulated that is why the can price surge.....whatever its called for Lyft...........and why they have no regulations that they must abide by so they can get away with charging as high (surge).....or low (current) rates.................taxi prices are regulated and clearly visible on car door...........that takes a lot to change............TNC....(UBER/Lyft) are the only ones that can get away with charging mileage + time..........ok I hope you took notes cuz I will try not to HAVE to explain this again


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Looks like someone never took a taxi before...


Actually, I've driven a taxi and I know a lot of taxi drivers. Taxi drivers get paid by the mile and by the minute.

In Indianapolis it is $2.10 per mile and $0.40 per minute. The trip is going to be the same distance no matter the time. The sooner a taxi driver can get a pax out of his taxi, he can make more money. It is not in a taxi drivers best interest to Drive slowly.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Exactly that is what I was trying to say driving slow to milk the clock is a di*@ move


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Cancelled your ride? 

You should protest about it, start a blog. Send an email to Uber every single day, report Uber to the BBB. Start an online petition. Write to your elected representatives and send letters to the editor.

Don't just roll over, get active. Be the change you seek.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Most people in general want to make money
Uber drivers want tips for good service, clean vehicle, ect. 
Most people that provide service like and need to tips.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm amazed at how many paxes will tell me to my face that they want something for nothing. They don't care if their driver makes a living wage or not, they just want free stuff and with UberX there is an almost unlimited supply of drivers, some in very high quality vehicles, who will provide. Amazing!


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't believe anyone who says they never carry cash on them. If it is true ... and it seems to be nearly EVERYONE nowadays, please tell me what you would do if there was a power failure and you couldn't use a credit/debit card to get home or buy lunch or handle an emergency? How can anyone walk around without ANY cash ... even $10 in their pocket? I may be old (51) but I think it's insane.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Wow you just keep throwing blows at me on here! Now I see why your stuck on the tip thing because you don't get tips. I take it uber is your only source of income?


Because it is such typical *rider* ignorance. You said a local ride is better than getting $2 - $3 for delivering a pizza. NEWS! The guy delivering pizza makes more than the vast majority of Uber drivers. Half or more of our fares are $3 or less BEFORE we pay for the gas, insurance, maintenance and wear and tear on our vehicles (drive a car 8,000 miles a month and get back to me with what it cost you in the end). Carry cash and leave 15-20%. You are still making out great.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride.
> 
> ...


Why wait for the next time? You do know you got charged for the cancellation?


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> I don't believe anyone who says they never carry cash on them. If it is true ... and it seems to be nearly EVERYONE nowadays, please tell me what you would do if there was a power failure and you couldn't use a credit/debit card to get home or buy lunch or handle an emergency? How can anyone walk around without ANY cash ... even $10 in their pocket? I may be old (51) but I think it's insane.


It's actually not that uncommon, I'm 33 and haven't carried cash for at least 5 years.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Not everyone carries cash on them.


As an adult with common sense and self-accountability, whenever I'm going somewhere where I know a service will be provided, I make sure I have cash. I don't make excuses.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> It's the internet, bro. A harsh environment filled with high level keyboard warriors. On this site, the ones to watch out for are the "Well-known Member"s. They train long and hard everyday. Some say they've been typing away for decades. You have to take everything you read on this site with a grain of salt
> 
> Anyways... You should've known that all, mostly all, Uber drivers are low end people. It's a job you can get hired for without a resume or any background skills. Like you've noticed already, most people on this forum are constantly pissed off from leaving their bed until they return back. You will know what I mean if you visit the rideshare waiting lot at any airport.
> 
> But to answer your question on the driver having the flat tire... he was BSing you. I, along with other drivers, do the same thing. My popular text is "I just witnessed an accident and have to call the cops". It's a popular tactic to avoid picking up a trip you accepted because of an guaranteed, too far or just simply don't feel like it. Also, to avoid canceling for the driver. What can you do? Nothing. You could report the driver, but won't do anything, I think. Just request someone else, that scenario rarely happens. GLHF


how does that call go? "where are you going?" "oakland" (from sf at 4pm) "oh i just witnessed an accident and have to call the cops"


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Wrong......absolutely Wrong I'm a taxi and for me 10 miles is about $25 I'll do it.....everyday.....all day long......and twice on Sunday


why are taxi drivers allowed in here?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> It's actually not that uncommon, I'm 33 and haven't carried cash for at least 5 years.


dont you get tips? thats how i get cash these days.
and just got roll of quarters at bank yesterday for my new favorite self serve car wash


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nash801 said:


> why are taxi drivers allowed in here?


Because many of them are Uber drivers also.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nash801 said:


> dont you get tips? thats how i get cash these days.
> and just got roll of quarters at bank yesterday for my new favorite self serve car wash


Always check for any one pre 1964. They're 90% silver and worth more. It's a long shot these days but still never know. And if you find a 1932 S then give me a PM.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> Taxi meter runs the same regardless of speed... That comment literally gave me cancer.


Not in Phoenix. You can be sitting dead stopped at a red light and see the meter jump $.25 in a Discount Cab. The cabs actually have to display the cost on the outside of their cabs. Discount Cab is $30/hr traffic delay and Yellow Cab is $28/hr traffic delay.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> Taxi meter runs the same regardless of speed... That comment literally gave me cancer.


Just like you guys in Philly we have a Cancer Treatment Center of America here. And if you think that you still might have the disease we have 2 Mayo Clinics and an MD Anderson Cancer Center. So if you make your way to Phoenix you can still Uber while getting your Chemo and Radiation treatments.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

I dated a crazy from Phoenix once... No thanks I'll stay here and suffer (in a different way).


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> I dated a crazy from Phoenix once... No thanks I'll stay here and suffer (in a different way).


Damn dude, I was laughing so hard I almost couldn't hit the like button. That is so funny because I know exactly what you mean. I think it's the damn heat. I know women get hot flashes, but throw a summer with temps approaching 120 and damn. You better run for the hills. I finished my night a little early and just kicking back on the patio with a couple brewskis. Thank you for that quick witted good humor. Good luck with driving and hope to see you guys in the playoffs (NFL) this year.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Boricua415 said:


> I hear people saying you get what you pay for and what do you expect. I find this funny because I thought the whole purpose of uber was for people to make extra money using their own cars. If people start using taxis again then there wouldn't be any ubers and lyfts. Personally I dont like using taxis because their scammers that drive below the speed limit to milk you and then wanting a tip.
> I don't know if the driver was lying or not, there is no way to tell as of now. If people were able to leave reviews and we can read them on those who cancelled then we would be able to see a trend.
> So far I had three bad experience with uber drivers but the rest have been great.
> I always give 5 stars to those that clean their cars because I know they take pride in their work.
> Honestly I couldn't use my car to drive people around because most people don't have respect for others people stuff, so my hat goes off to you.


Taxi meters record time* only* when the vehicle is complexly stopped just as they record distance only when it is moving. Ride sharing rates on the other hand include a time charge for 100% of the ride. Taxi drivers that do the speed limit are not scamming you they are concerned for your safety and their driving record. Same goes for Uber drivers. All livery drivers live to hear three magic words: "step on it!". We get many more complaints about too fast than too slow. Passengers are too shy; if you are too warm or too cold, the ride is too slow or too fast, the car is uncomfortable, *say so.* Otherwise nothing will change.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Didn't know I was suppose to tip, there's no option for a tip and I don't carry cash on me.


This has got to be the most common excuse CHEAP people use to avoid tipping. You know the rates are less than half or just a third of the taxi fare, and you know tipping taxis is the norm here in America, so unless you grew up living elsewhere, your claim of ignorance on tipping is dishonest. I use to travel on business, both domestic and international, and always carried some cash. " I don't carry cash on me" is a easy and selfish cop out.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Great thread.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

nash801 said:


> how does that call go? "where are you going?" "oakland" (from sf at 4pm) "oh i just witnessed an accident and have to call the cops"


That's why you text


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Boricua415 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride.
> 
> ...


No it's not like delivering pizza for $3 - $5, that's much more then your driver would have made on your trip. You have to realize that Uber created this because of the low rates. Delivering pizza is much better money. Ant to top that off, if you don't tip your uber driver. You should be ashamed of yourself. You should always tip your uber driver!


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks! Even though the Eagles are about as useful as **** on a chicken... I really wanted you guys to win about 5 years back when you played the Stealers in the SB. Larry Fitz is one of a kind.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride.
> 
> ...


this is a driver forum, not passenger.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Pax shouldn't be able to register or even read this site.


Agree. This message board is not for cab drivers or riders!!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Another Troll post that everyone of you are falling for. Sounds like this came from another driver.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Another Troll post that everyone of you are falling for. Sounds like this came from another driver.


But a true troll !


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> LOL, quick heads up -_ that's not really the poster's photo_ - it's an avatar. In this case, it's a shot of Robert De Niro acting in the 1970s classic movie Taxi Driver.


Don't tell em that!

If someone is walking around with the wool over their eyes , don't intervene !!


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

That little porky pig left before i could drop some bombs on her.

She's going to email uber and they are just going to laugh at her and tell her they're not in the transportation business.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I requested a uber driver from the SFO airport last week and the person who accepted my request called and ask where was I going. He said he was on his way, then 10 minutes later he called and said he had a flat tire and for me to cancel and request for another ride.
> 
> ...


First, you don't know if he got a flat or not
Second, isn't it hypocrisy to complain about your wasted time if the driver did this because it wasn't worth his time.
Take a dirty cab at 3 times the price then no one's time will be wasted


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

5StarPartner said:


> Thanks! Even though the Eagles are about as useful as **** on a chicken... I really wanted you guys to win about 5 years back when you played the Stealers in the SB. Larry Fitz is one of a kind.


Uhhh I love chicken breasts!


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> ...I understand the driver is using his own vehicle, but why uber if your so picky about the distance. It's not like they are delivering pizzas for a $3-$5 tip.


Taxi cab driver mentality ... There are taxi cab drivers driving Uber ... they infect the Uber driving culture with their taxi cab driver mentlaity ... taxi cab drivers wait in front of hotels while the members of the community have things to do and places to go, to the pharmacy, to the doctor's appointment, to a date, to go grocery shopping, etc. Taxi cab drivers' mentality privileges them to not have to drive to inconvenient places, too far or too short, or for inconvenient fares ... Since there is a lot of demand for taxi cab drivers due to their lack of numbers, they can refuse too long fares, or too short fares, or fares in which there will be difficulty in picking up return fares ...


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> If you give a driver a bad review or even email a complaint in, no they won't know it's you. On your trip there should be a help button where you can contact uber.
> 
> Unfortunately I've seen drivers do this many times. They say we're independent contractors so we can choose to only do rides that are profitable. Drivers will defend that stance until their last breath. Apparently uber allows them to do this because I have yet to see any of the drivers that I know do this frequently gone or complain about it. I did hear of one who got an email about his cancellation rate being too high but that's it.
> 
> I have the very unpopular opinion that we knew what the gif was when we signed up. It's basically a slot machine. Sometimes you hit a big payout, other times not. Personally I do the runs the rest of the drivers seem to pass on. I hear all the time how drivers cancelled or asked them to cancel and I'm the (insert number here) driver they've gotten. Short runs almost always put me in a position to stack up a few more short runs or in a spot to nab a long one. Maybe it's luck as I'm told. Maybe it's a reward for treating the pax like I would want someone to treat me.


Yeah I understand but the bottom line here is about money because no matter how nice you are their not going to pay that electric bill. So yeah you can be nice but also smart at the same time.


----------



## Edwin Rivera (Jul 12, 2016)

Well this is the way I see it and this is just an opinion. The difference between taxi services and uber is that we are using clean new cars that we have to maintain and keep on the road. Tires,oil changes, and not to mention the fuel cost it takes to keep our machines running. Look at it this way airlines have to change someone a pretty decent fair to ride on that aircraft basically what are you paying for on an airline ticket. Well that's pretty simple Fuel and wear and tear on those aircraft. Now I will admit that of course a 25 minute ride should not cost the customer 300.00 dollars but 30 to 40 dollars seems fair. I have done those rides and ended up with 12 to 15 dollars give or take. I like doing uber but I wish they would change their direction. I know uber driver are frustrated as I get frustrated as well sometimes. But all in all I am just trying to provide for my family.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

Edwin Rivera said:


> ...But all in all I am just trying to provide for my family.


It is my opinion that Ubering has never been a viable method to _*"provide for my family."*_

Upon watching a boxing match or a football game, there has to be a better way of earning a living, at least part of the time ... Uber is something you do on the side ... if you wish to drive full-time, one can always double dip with Lyft or any other drive and deliver service ... and these companies know that, so they diversify their product and provide food delivery, laundry delivery, personal shopping & delivery, services for those who wish to _*provide for family and earn a decent living*_ ...


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Not everyone carries cash on them.


In my Uber I'm happy to accept credit cards (swipe or chip), Apple Pay, Android Pay, Paypal, Dwolla, Square cash. You name it I can probably take it :-D


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Uberdancer said:


> Taxi cab driver mentality ... There are taxi cab drivers driving Uber ... they infect the Uber driving culture with their taxi cab driver mentlaity ... taxi cab drivers wait in front of hotels while the members of the community have things to do and places to go, to the pharmacy, to the doctor's appointment, to a date, to go grocery shopping, etc. Taxi cab drivers' mentality privileges them to not have to drive to inconvenient places, too far or too short, or for inconvenient fares ... Since there is a lot of demand for taxi cab drivers due to their lack of numbers, they can refuse too long fares, or too short fares, or fares in which there will be difficulty in picking up return fares ...


Wins my award for least informed post of the day.

Congrats!

"Uber driving culture" *is* "taxi driving culture", but simply in a pupal or larval stage.

Eventually a young Uberite realizes that driving too far can be unprofitable. That driving around in circles can be unprofitable etc.

You Uberites are using "clean new cars" simply because you haven't had enough fares to yet. Give yourself a year and a half and witness the magical transformation that your car will have experienced.....ie..cloth wears down, trucks drop gravel that will eventually hit your windshield , you'll eventually pick up a homeless pax who exudes a sheen that will make your car smell of belly button. Even you sitting in a car for long enough give it a fine...."bouquet".

Uber could be/have been something that a professional could have done full time. Uber flipped it's script quick to PartTimeFun!! When they realized that they needed a lot more grist for the grist mill.


----------



## Edwin Rivera (Jul 12, 2016)

acanas said:


> In my Uber I'm happy to accept credit cards (swipe or chip), Apple Pay, Android Pay, Paypal, Dwolla, Square cash. You name it I can probably take it :-D


 now that's funny lol


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Edwin Rivera said:


> now that's funny lol


It works! I get between 25% and 30% of Uber trips leaving a tip (which is around the same percentage as Lyft) and interestingly the average tip is around $5 compared to $2.66 for Lyft. My read: If people go through the trouble of taking out their wallet or swiping a card they feel weird leaving less than $5.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Drive below speed limit to scam you. You sound like a paranoid cheapskate!


Lol


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber created this issue with fares so low, long waits for short trips is a loser. Taking someone to the airport and making 6 7 bucks is outragous imo.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Looks like someone never took a taxi before...


Taxis charge for both time and distance, but not concurrently. Some taxi companies divide a mile a bit differently, say in 1/6 increments while another in 1/7th of a mile. Taxi meters only run on time if the car is at a halt or below a speed of about twelve miles an hour if I am not mistaken.

Taxi drivers driving slow to milk a pax........... That comment doesn't add up with reality.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Not everyone carries cash on them.


When you plan on using a service, you should be carrying cash so you can leave a tip. If you like our nice clean cars and the service we provide,please be prepared to thank us with a couple of bucks. You wouldn't think twice about tipping someone with your hair or feet in their hands (stylists and nail techs), why wouldn't you tip your driver who has the responsibility of your life and safety in his hands while driving you in his car? I hope this makes sense and you share this with others.


----------



## fuberluber (May 13, 2016)

Boricua415 said:


> Not everyone carries cash on them.


Then use lyft.
If the next Uber driver cancels on you please report them to Ahmacheapskate.com


----------

